
Elon Musk says Tesla will unveil a new kind of battery to power your home - cryptoz
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/11/8023443/tesla-home-consumer-battery-elon-musk/
======
drKarl
I find it useful in the event of a power outage. Other than that, the article
mentions "to eliminate their home electric bill", which doesn't make much
sense since the battery needs to be charged from time to time anyway... Unless
of course, the battery could be used to store the energy from a renewable
resource, like solar or wind power, in which case it would be really
interesting. From an economic viewpoint, though, the savings should surpass in
a reasonable time, the costs of buying and installing the battery, and the
source of power (i.e. solar cells), and depending on the country, taxes on
that.

~~~
dalke
I think that line may mean that people could charge up with the company
supplied charger then go home and use it there. It's an expensive way to get
your employer to pay your power bill.

In any case, I agree that it's a confusing statement.

